# Tempestade Tropical ARLENE (Atlântico 2011 #AL01)



## Vince (29 Jun 2011 às 01:09)

Formou-se a Tempestade Tropical ARLENE no Golfo do México, o 1º ciclone tropical nomeado da temporada no Atlântico. A classificação foi feita na sequência de um voo RECON. A circulação é bastante alargada e um pouco desorganizada, mas nas proximas 36-48 horas terá algum tempo e condições para se fortalecer um pouco antes de fazer landfall na costa mexicana.


ZCZC MIATCPAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
*TROPICAL STORM ARLENE SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL012011
700 PM CDT TUE JUN 28 2011

...TROPICAL STORM FORMS IN THE SOUTHWESTERN GULF OF MEXICO...
...TROPICAL STORM WARNING ISSUED FOR PORTIONS OF MEXICO...
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT1+shtml/DDHHMM.shtml


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2011 às 12:57)

A TT ARLENE continua a organizar-se e a fortalecer-se, neste momento possui ventos de 65km/h com rajadas mais fortes, deverá fortalecer-se ao longo do dia de hoje e amanha deverá fazer l_andfall_ na costa Nordeste do México. Esperemos que não se intensifique muito para os estragos serem reduzidos.

Deixo aqui a imagem da ARLENE, o primeiro sistema tropical desta época no Atlântico:






NHC


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2011 às 12:05)

> ...ARLENE MAKING LANDFALL NEAR CABO ROJO MEXICO...








ARLENE com ventos 100km/h,e rajadas mais fortes está entrar pela costa Nordeste Mexicana, felizmente não conseguiu chegar à intensidade de furacão, o NHC prevê que os sistema se desloque para o interior do México e que enfraqueça gradualmente e que amanha se dissipe.


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2011 às 19:01)

Vai enfraquecendo em Terra







Nesta zona do México não sei, mas mais a norte no Texas por exemplo, até seria bem vinda uma tempestade relativamente fraca, pois têm estado com uma  seca violenta.


----------

